# PIC HEAVY - what morphs?



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi I just want to clarify what these are they are from various clutches I'm pretty sure I know what they are but I want to know for sure. I will post what pairings they are from once I've had a few answers.
The numbers are what they are for my records not how many pics lol.
Thanks

No 58

















No 59









No 34









No 50

















No 54

















No 43









No 42









No 56

















No 48









No 55









N0 34









Thanks :whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

total guess but normals, amels, anery stripe ( i needs that one ) and an anery motley?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful! I wouldn't care what they were, would still buy one of each if I had the pennies!


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

The darker ones look a bit like these > http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/714423-ultramel-anery-x-tessera-babies.html

Look how much people will pay for them!


----------



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

I wish they are stunning!!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mstypical said:


> The darker ones look a bit like these > http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/714423-ultramel-anery-x-tessera-babies.html
> 
> Look how much people will pay for them!


those are special babies, the tesseras are a rare morph, and the ones that arnt tessera are normals with nice hets


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> those are special babies, the tesseras are a rare morph, and the ones that arnt tessera are normals with nice hets


I wasn't suggesting people shouldn't pay that much, just pointing out how much certain morphs can go for :2thumb:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Anery stripe, ghost motley, normals, normal motleys and amels. A couple of those amels look a bit like creamsicles though (corn x rat snake), and the normals like rootbeers, what were the parents?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I loveee that anery stripe


----------



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

kodisbabe said:


> Hi I just want to clarify what these are they are from various clutches I'm pretty sure I know what they are but I want to know for sure. I will post what pairings they are from once I've had a few answers.
> The numbers are what they are for my records not how many pics lol.
> Thanks
> 
> ...


*didn't realise until I was typing the parents that they are mostly from same clutch lol*


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I love the stripey anery!!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

In that case....


*ghost stripe-ghost motley*
No 58 = ghost stripe
No 59 = ghost motley het stripe

*normal-normal 3/14 were anery *
No 34 = normal 66% het anery

*creamsicle het aney-miami *
No 50 = Rootbeer 100% het amel/creamsicle 50% het anery
No 54 = creamsicle 50% het anery
No 43 = Rootbeer 100% het amel/creamsicle 50% het anery
No 42 = Rootbeer 100% het amel/creamsicle 50% het anery
No 48 = Creamsicle 50% het anery
No 55 = Creamsicle 50% het anery

*normal-normal*
No 34 = MMMMmmmmmmm...not sure on this one supercoralmysticterresaplamsa stripe het amel?


----------



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

bothrops said:


> *normal-normal*
> No 34 = MMMMmmmmmmm...not sure on this one supercoralmysticterresaplamsa stripe het amel?


Didn't mean to post 34 twice lol, so this is of course a normal 66% het anery? :blush:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

kodisbabe said:


> Didn't mean to post 34 twice lol, so this is of course a normal 66% het anery? :blush:


 
yep :2thumb:


----------

